# [Thu 26th Apr 2012] FUNDRAISER FOR THE FRIENDS OF WINDMILL GARDENS (SW2 5BZ)



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

FUNDRAISER FOR THE FRIENDS OF WINDMILL GARDENS
+ Tall Tales + The Hobos
Thursday 26 April @ The Windmill, London

Our ancient neighbour Ashby Mill has been restored and making the news but to keep it going and to plan educational events, the Friends of Windmill Gardens need your support.
We’ve put together a nice evening of talented acts and thee’ll be raffles and things to buy.
Entry is by donation. If you can afford £5 that’d be beautiful.
More info: www.brixtonwindmill.org

DJs: your very own editor and Rich (BrixtonBuzz.com)

http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/eventd...the-friends-of-windmill-gardens-the-windmill/


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

Pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-windmill-hosts-fundraiser-for-the-friends-of-windmill-gardens/


----------

